# Crawler harnesses



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Just making some simple nightcrawler harnesses as I'm not in the mood for anything fancy right now.  All I need do is add some spinner blades and beads. I made a couple with gold, red & green beads that my wife might steal to hang on the tree. lol!

These things are fun to make and actually catch me a lot of fish on small lakes.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I like tying the harnesses in the winter. My 9 year old daughter likes to help. Have you tried gold with orange beads? I know those work great on Lake Erie.
John


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

TIGGER said:


> I like tying the harnesses in the winter. My 9 year old daughter likes to help. Have you tried gold with orange beads? I know those work great on Lake Erie.
> John


I think I have gold beads and gold blades, but no ornage beads. I'll get some to try.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showpost.php?p=1550996&postcount=178

Plenty of things in this thread guys !


----------



## MoFishing (Dec 15, 2011)

I know my son is huge into tying crawler harnesses. He makes some pretty fancy fish catching ones. Chartruese&Green with a holographic green blade. Caught some pretty good size walleye one them.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I like the circle hook with a small treble for a stinger. All mono. They work well with in-line weights and boards. Contours are a killer inland but open water like Erie:T:B


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

This one started a few days back, it's really been helpful for me.


----------

